# What's your favorite kind of salad?



## kimbaby (Feb 27, 2006)

whats your favoritte kinda of salad? mine would have to be seafood salad.
and yours?


----------



## Quizzie (Feb 28, 2006)

My favorite kind of salad  'hands down' is Macaronni Shrimp Salad. This is one of the easiest, beast tasting, Shrimp salads. Few ingrediants. 
Your  family and friends will request it at all of your gatherings. It is a cold salad made with Mayo.  The longer it sits, the better it gets...


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 1, 2006)

My mom's recipe potato salad is probably my favorite salad.  I also love a salad with a lot of greens, tomatoes, green onions, pickled beets, mushrooms, chopped ham, a little cheese, radishes, and bleu cheese dressing, topped with coarsely ground black pepper. For a sweet salad, I love my mom's recipe cranberry salad.

 Barbara


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 1, 2006)

I also really like seafood salad.. 

More recently though it's been this lovely chickpea-hijiki salad that I've fallen in love with.. mmmm.


----------



## licia (Mar 1, 2006)

I can't say it is my favorite, but one I long for is a kidney bean salad that a little mom and pop restaurant used to make. I wish I had paid more attention to the ingredients then, but that was such a busy time in my life, I was doing well to get lunch. The salad was very substantial and tasted great.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 1, 2006)

Quizzie said:
			
		

> My favorite kind of salad 'hands down' is Macaronni Shrimp Salad. This is one of the easiest, beast tasting, Shrimp salads. Few ingrediants.
> Your family and friends will request it at all of your gatherings. It is a cold salad made with Mayo. The longer it sits, the better it gets...


 
and just where is this recipe????


my favorite is my suprising brocolli salad


----------



## GB (Mar 1, 2006)

Not sure I can pick just one as there are so many different types, but one that comes to mind is fresh mozzerela, tomatoes and basil from the garden, drizzle some good evoo and a little cracked pepper and a touch of salt.

There is also a black eyed pea salad that I make that is out of this world. Also a greek cucumber salad that I love.

I can't forget a chefs salad or even a garden salad. yeah too many to choose just one.


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 1, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Not sure I can pick just one as there are so many different types, but one that comes to mind is fresh mozzerela, tomatoes and basil from the garden, drizzle some good evoo and a little cracked pepper and a touch of salt.
> 
> There is also a black eyed pea salad that I make that is out of this world. Also a greek cucumber salad that I love.
> 
> I can't forget a chefs salad or even a garden salad. yeah too many to choose just one.


 
the first salad you mention sounds really good...


----------



## buckytom (Mar 1, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> and just where is this recipe????
> 
> 
> my favorite is my suprising brocolli salad


 
umm, i'm a little afraid to ask, but why is your broccoli salad surprising?

 is it like that "mexican radio" video, from the band _wall of voodoo,_ where the guy's face pops up through it?


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 1, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> umm, i'm a little afraid to ask, but why is your broccoli salad surprising?
> 
> is it like that "mexican radio" video, from the band _wall of voodoo,_ where the guy's face pops up through it?


 
 It's just a name bucky I don't know who actually named it.


----------



## BigDog (Mar 1, 2006)

Salad is not generally high on my foods to consume list. I do not like pasta salads at all. I'll enjoy the various types of rabbit food salads, most jello salads, fruit salads, but no bean salads. I'm not of the mindset that meat goes with salad, except bacon (bits) and chicken (for chicken caesar salad). Otherwise, if you're going to serve me meat, I'd just as soon it be main entree versus salad.

I guess my favorite would be rabbit food salads. I'll give most veggies a go once to determine if I like 'em. Then again, I'd say fuit & jello salads are good too. I guess those are the ones I prefer, if I have to eat salad at all. It is not one of my stops if I am at a buffet, let me tell you!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2006)

I like a good green salad with lots of raw veggies.  1000 island dressing on the side.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 1, 2006)

I CANNOT believe I forgot to mention avocado on my green salad.  Sheesh!

 Barbara


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 2, 2006)

Seafood salad certainly. I had a calamari one the other day in a restaurant in Geneva, I am still dreaming about it.


----------



## VickiQ (Mar 2, 2006)

I love all kinds of salad-Caponata is one of my favs though it's usually served as an appetizer. I also love Cobb salad


----------



## auntdot (Mar 4, 2006)

Golly, I have to choose?

We went out last night, which we do rarely, and had a salad of four mushrooms, served with lamb carpaccio, wow.

I don't know how to choose a favorite.

Maybe a salad with mache, some mushrooms, a tad of finely shredded Parmesan, and just a bit of dressing made with balsamic vinegar.

Right now that sounds good.

Although a macaroni salad with some diced kielbasa also sounds great.

Or a seafood salad.

Sorry, can't choose.

But am looking forward to Spring when we start to plant and then enjoy the very fresh veggies which we make many salads from.


----------



## Constance (Mar 4, 2006)

I can't choose, only eliminate a few. 
I don't like anything with kidney or black beans. If I make 3 bean salad, I use garbanzo beans in place of the kidney beans.  
If I'm having a jello salad, I like them all as long as they don't have nuts or little marshmallows. 
When it comes to a green salad, I've never tried one with nuts or fresh fruit, but I'd give it a try. I don't like radishes, and am not big on cucumbers or raw onion in my salads either, unless its a very small amount. 

BigDog, I was amused at your term for green salad...my grandfather also called it "rabbit food", and it was not high on his list either.


----------



## cc2003btw (Mar 5, 2006)

Warm crayfish and rocket salad with a lime and chili creme fraiche dressing. Magical.


----------



## sydfan (Mar 5, 2006)

My favorite salad is fresh mixed greens, red onion, chick peas, sharp cheddar with extra virgin olive oil and good balsamic vinegar.


----------



## Sc0n (Mar 8, 2006)

I can't believe nobody's mentioned Thai Beef Salad! That's a goodun. A chicken soba noodle salad is also pretty special. I don't know if it qualifies as a salad, but a halved avocado, with the pip taken out and the depression filled with really good EVOO and balsamic's pretty special too.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 8, 2006)

I often judge a bistro by how good their Caesar is...with blackened fish or chicken and a cup of soup I got lunch fer sure!  I love Caesar salad.  I also thank the Lord that Mom not only gave me her potato salad recipe but made it with me several times.


----------



## jap1148 (Mar 9, 2006)

My favorite salad is a poached pear, mandarin orange and candied pecans with gorgonzola cheese on mixed greens with a Thai peanut salad dressing.....unbelievably good


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 10, 2006)

jap1148 said:
			
		

> My favorite salad is a poached pear, mandarin orange and candied pecans with gorgonzola cheese on mixed greens with a Thai peanut salad dressing.....unbelievably good


I like the sound of this yummy...


----------



## Poppinfresh (Mar 11, 2006)

Um...gods there are so many salads I love.  I'd have to say either lobster cobb salad (without blue cheese...I don't like any of the moldy/crumble cheeses i.e. blue, gorgonzola, stilton etc.) or chicken with tabbouleh salad.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 11, 2006)

jap1148 said:
			
		

> My favorite salad is a poached pear, mandarin orange and candied pecans with gorgonzola cheese on mixed greens with a Thai peanut salad dressing.....unbelievably good


 
yumm jp, that does sound good. i've had something similar, but with a sweet berry vinaigrette.


----------



## Debbie (Mar 11, 2006)

frog eye salad


----------



## Marishka_20 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Ahhh It's Like A Decision!!*

I don't know if I can choose, I just love food in general. I guess it just depends on my mood. Because I love Chef salads, Caesar salads, Fruit & Nut salads, Bean salads, and so on. So I guess my favorite from each catagory will have to do. I got all but the three bean and the potluck pasta salad out of my Better Homes and Gardens Cookbook. The other two are out of a book of recipes a bunch of women in Wisconsin put together into a cookbook, called Bon Appetit!
*Chef Salad*:
4 C torn Iceberg or Leaf Lettuce
4 C torn Romaine or Fresh Spinach
4 oz cooked Turkey, Ham, Chicken, Beef, Pork, or Lamb
1 C cubed or shedded Swiss, Cheddar, American, Provolone, Gruyere cheese, or 1/2 C of blue cheese crumbles
2 Hard Boiled Eggs, sliced
2 Medium tomatos, cut itno wedges, or 8 cherry tomatos, halved
1 small green or red sweet pepper, cut into bite size strips
1 C Croutons either freashly made or bought
-*Parmesan Croutons*
Cut four 1/2 inch-thick slices of French bread into 3/4-inch cubes;set aside. In a large skillet melt a 1/4 C of butter or margarine. Remove from heat. Stir in 3 T of grated Parmesan cheese and an 1/8 Tsp of garlic powder. Coat the bread cubes with the mixture. Spread bread cubes in a single layer on a shallow baking pan. Bake in a 300* oven for 10 minutes; stir. Bake about 10 minutes more or untill bread cubes are crisp and golden. Cool completely; can be stored in an airtight container for up to 1 week. Makes about 2 cups.

1/2 C of Dressing; Buttermilk, French, Italian, or a Vinaigrette
-*Buttermilk Dressing*
3/4 C Buttermilk
1/2 C Mayonnaise or Salad Dressing(Miracle Whip)
1 T Snipped Fresh Parsley or 1 Tsp Dried Parsley, cruched
1/4 Tsp Black pepper
1/4 Tsp Onion Powder
1/4 Tsp Dry Mustard
1 Clove of Garlic, minced
Place ingredients in a bowl and stir till well blended. If necessary, add addtional buttermilk untill dressing reaches desired consistency. Cover and chill dressing for 30 minutes before serving. If covered, can be stored in the refrigerator for up to 1 week. makes 1 1/4 cups.
Makes 4 main-dish servings.

*Caesar Salad*:
10 C torn Romaine Lettuce
1 Recipe Parmesan Croutons(ABOVE)
1/4 C grated Parmesan Cheese
2 C Chopped Cooked Chicken
*Dressing*
3 Cloves of Garlic
3 Anchovy Fillets(OPTIONAL)
3 T Lemon Juice
3 T Olive Oil
1 T Dijon-Style Mustard
1/2 Tsp Worcestershire Sauce
1 Hard Boiled Egg Yolk
In a blender container or a food processor bowl combine the 3 cloves of garlic, anchovy fillets, and lemon juice. Cover and blend or process till mixture is nearly smooth, stoping to scrap the sides as needed. Add oil, mustard, Worcestershire sauce, and the cooked egg yolk. Cover; blend or process untill smooth. Cover surface with plastic wrap; chill for 2-24 hours.
To serve rub the inside of a wooden bowl with cut edges of halved garlic clove; discard when through. Put in the lettuce and croutons into the bowl. Pour the dressing over the salad and add the chicken, toss lightly to coat. Sprinkle on the Parmesan cheese; toss gently and serve. Makes about 6 side-dish servings.

*Fruit & Nut Salad*:
My favorit fruit and nut salad would have to be the Waldorf Salad.
*WALDORF SALAD*:
2 C chopped Apples or Pears or Both
1 1/2 Tsp lemon juice
1/4 C chopped Celery
1/4 C chopped Walnuts or Pecans
1/4 C Raisins, Snipped Pitted Whole Dates, Or Dried Tart Cherries
1/4 C Seedless Green Grapes, halved
1/3 C Vanilla, Lemon or Orange low-fat yogurt
2 T Mayonnaise or Salad Dressing(Miracle Whip)
In a medium bowl toss apples with lemon juice. Stir in celery, nuts, raisins, and grapes.
For dressing, stir together yogurt and mayonnaise. Add dressing to apple mixture; toss gently to caot. Serve immediately or cover and chill for up to 8 hours. Make 4 side-dish servings.

*Three-Bean Salad*:
1 16-oz can cut wax beans, black beans, or garbanzo beans, rinsed and drained
1 8-oz can cut green beans or lima beans, rinsed and drained
1 8-oz can red kidney beans, rinsed and drained
1/2 C chopped Green Sweet Pepper
1/3 C chopped red oinion(1 SMALL) 
Combine all ingredients into a large bowl, set aside.
*Dressing*
1/4 C Vinegar
2 T Sugar
2 T Salad Oil
1/2 Tsp Celery Seed
1/2 Tsp Dry Mustard
1 Clove of Garlic, minced
Combine all ingredients into a screw-top jar, covor and shake well. Pour over the vegetables; stir lightly. Covor and chill for 4-24 hours, stirring often. Makes 6 side-dish servings.

*Potluck Pasta Salad*:
3 C dried Wagon Wheel Macaroni, Rotini, or other desired pasta(8 oz)
1 medium Yellow Summer Squash or Zucchini, halved lengthwise and sliced(2 cups)
1 C frozen Peas or Corn, thawed; or shelled fresh peas, cooked and cooled
1 medium Red Sweet Pepper, cut into strips
8 oz smoked chedder cheese or chedder cheese,cubed
1 6-oz can Ripe Pitted Olives, drianed and coarsely chopped
1 C Cherry Tomatos, halved
1/2 C chopped Red Onion
2 T fresh snipped Oregano or Basil or 2 Tsp dried Oregano or Basil , crushed
1 C bottled Balsamic Vinaigrette or Red Wine Vinaigrette salad dressing
Cook pasta according to package directions; drain. Rinse with cold water; drain again.
In a large bowl combine the pasta, squash, peas, sweet pepper, cheese, olives, tomatos, onion, and oregano. Add dressing to pasta mixture; toss gently to coat. Cover and chill for 2-24 hours. Makes 16 side-dish servings.

*German-Style Potato Salad*:
1 1/4 pounds Red or White Potatos
4 slices Bacon
1/2 C chopped Onion(1 medium)
1 T All-Purpose Flour
1 T Sugar
1/2 Tsp Salt
1/2 Tsp Celery Seeds
1/2 Tsp Dry Mustard
1/8 to 1/4 Tsp Black Pepper
2/3 C Water
1/4 C Vinegar
Snipped Fresh Parsley(OPTIONAL)
In a medium saucepan place potatos and a small amount of water to cover and, if desired, 1/4 Tsp Salt. Bring to a boil; reduce heat. Simmer, covered, for 20 to 25 minutes or untill just tender.Drain well;cool slightly. Halve, peel, and cut potatos into 1/4-inch slices. Set aside.
For the dressing, in a large skillet cook bacon over medium heat till crisp. Remove bacon, reserving 2 T drippings in skillet. Drain bacon on paper towels.Crumble the bacon and set aside.
Add onion to the reserved drippings. Cook over medium heat till tender. Stir in the flour, sugar, the 1/2 Tsp salt, celery seed, dry mustard and pepper. Stir inthe 2/3 C water and vinegar. Cook and stir till thickened and bubbly. Gently stir in the potatoes and bacon. Cook stirring gently, for 1 to 2 minutes more till heated through. Transfer to a serving bowl. If desired, sprinkle with parsley. Makes 4-6 side-dish servings.

Well there are a few of my favorites, sorry I got a little carried away. But hopefully some of these recipes will help someone out. I have millions more salad recipes but I figured I would stop while I was ahead.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 12, 2006)

Marishka_20 said:
			
		

> Well there are a few of my favorites, sorry I got a little carried away. But hopefully some of these recipes will help someone out. I have millions more salad recipes but I figured I would stop while I was ahead.


Marishka,

Don't stop!  Feel free to post any or all of your salad recipes.  It would be helpful though if you would post them separately.  It would make it easier for anyone searching for a particular salad recipe.

 Barbara


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 12, 2006)

Marishka, the potluck salad sounds very yummy,thanks for sharing


----------



## Little Miss J (Mar 13, 2006)

My favourite would have to Thai Chicken Salad at the moment

....but it changes all the time... as it is still warm here i am very into taking salad to work for lunch..so for this meat in a salad is good!


----------



## Marishka_20 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Jello Salad*

*Raspberry Salad*
1 6oz. package of Raspberry Jello
1 C boiling Water
2 C Applesauce
2 10oz. packages of Frozen Raspberries with Juice
Dissolve gelatin in water. Stir in applesauce and frozen raspberries with juice. Refrigerate. Make 6 to 8 side dish servings.
I had this salad before at a family picnic a couple of years ago. My grandma made it. If you don't like Raspberry you can alway switch the fruit and the jello to what you would prefer.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 14, 2006)

Tomato, cucumbers, green onins, red redishes, all finlly sliced with some Italian dressing or plain old oil and vinegar.


----------



## Marishka_20 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Fruit Salad*

*Fruit Salad*
1 15oz. can sliced Peaches
1 15oz. can Pineapple chunks
1 10oz. jar of Maraschino Cherries
1 15oz. can of Mandarin Oranges
1 3.4 oz. box of Vanilla Pudding
4 Bananas
Drain all friut, save the pineapple juice and cook it with the pudding untill thick. Let it cool and then mix it with all the fruit before serving. ADD THE BANANAS LAST with the pudding mix.
My grandma and I make this alot in the summer, it's really good. Sometimes we would also add some fresh strawberries from her garden.


----------



## Marishka_20 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Yummy, Italian*

Good salad CharlieD, easy yet tastey. I think I might have to use your salad with my Italian dinner I am fixing tonight. Thank you for the idea.


----------



## Marishka_20 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Hearty Salad*

*Spinach Salad*
1 pound of Spinach
2 C sliced Water Chestnuts
1 C bean Sprouts
4 Hard Boiled Eggs, sliced
1 Red Onion, sliced
1/2 pound of Bacon, cooked crisp and crumbled
*Dressing*
1 C oil
1/2 C Cider vinegar
3/4 C Sugar
1 Tsp of Salt
1/3 C Ketchup
Mix all salad ingredients into a large bowl. Combine dressing ingredients, and toss with greens just before serving.
I made this one for a neighborhood picnic and everybody seemed to enjoy it. I got it out of a cookbook I got from Wisconsin, made by people that live there, called Bon Appetit!


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Mar 14, 2006)

GB, that salad you spoke of is called a caprisi salad and is also one of my favorites. I drizzle a balsamic reduction over the top and basil oil (pistou) and serve it over a small mixed green salad that has been tossed with a light sherry viniagrette and two crostini (appetizer at the sister bistro restaurant)


----------



## ironchef (Mar 14, 2006)

Fuji Apples, Pears, Hearts of Palm, and Blood Orange supremes tossed with a Truffle Vinaigrette and served with Pan Seared Foie Gras.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice, i love it!


----------

